# Sublimating soft silicon/rubber



## hobby (Nov 26, 2007)

Is it possible to sublimate soft silicon/rubber material. Once in a while you see a key chain attachment which is soft, flexible and clear with printing on it. Can you sublimate this soft silicon/rubber material? Thanks


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

nope....to sublimate it has to be polyester or polymer coating. I am also on the promotional product biz and have sold quite a few of the flexible vinyl key tags and they are all printed..not sublimated


----------



## hobby (Nov 26, 2007)

Thanks, does it take a certain type of ink or it actually a paint? It seems like inkjet ink would come off pretty quick if not immediately.

I think I found the answer myself. Looks like a T jet or other digital printer can do it with some pre and post treatment required. if there is a simpler/cheaper way let me know


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

pad printing


----------

